# دليل مشروعات الطاقة المتجددة ( تونس – 1988)



## ricielectric (28 أكتوبر 2010)

دليل مشروعات الطاقة المتجددة


*********************​ 

المصدر​ 

دليل مشروعات الطاقة المتجددة في الوطن العربي​ 

المنظمة العربية للتربية والثقافة والعلوم​ 

تونس – 1988 ​ 


عبارة عن مشاريع في تونس ​ 

تدرس​ 

الأهداف و الوصف و النتائج بدون ذكر التفاصيل​


----------



## بيهو (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر
ننتظر المزيد منكم


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jassim78 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## abdo_hamdy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohed (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## jomma (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ricielectric قال:


> دليل مشروعات الطاقة المتجددة


 
تم تنزيل الملف، بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود:31:


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للأخ ricielectric على هذا الموضوع

و تم تعديل الموضوع للإفادة


----------



## firas2210 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------

